# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  The, er, bouncing boobs on main page

## sailortena

I just wanted to suggest, while many find these visually appealing, with that picture it makes it hard for me (and probably others) to surf with the page open the public. (Like at work, school, public library, etc.)

I know this is a free board and is a priviledge to be able to have it, but people of all ages can access the main page, and maybe it wouldn't hurt to change that image to be accessed only in the members-only area?

Or possibly changed to a still picture of the (blood elf?) boobs not bouncing?

----------


## Relz

orrrr....you can click to get to another page and the (wonderful) bouncing boobs arent there?

----------


## KuRIoS

sry bout that, i like my boobs and i intend to keep them... and of course u can browse the site at public places... if not... cant you look at women jogging as well?

----------


## Marlo

This raises the old chinese proverby "dont like what i say? turn on your profanity filter" or somthing.

Just block the image if you hate it that much (gay imo) 

and he hardly posts anyway so it cant be that bad :P

----------


## KuRIoS

yeah i dont spam all posts like others on here with please delete this thread or no questions here and stuff like that which is not needed since we have a Report bad posts button  :Smile:

----------


## idusy-org

> yeah i dont spam all posts like others on here with please delete this thread or no questions here and stuff like that which is not needed since we have a Report bad posts button


Because you are an uber super mod...

I do see how some can find it offensive, but I personally enjoy it and don't plan on blocking it  :Smile: 


Oh I get it, when you go to the front page ( http://www.mmowned.com/ ) KuRIoS has the two latest news thingys, which means bo0bz in your face.. (Tehe)

----------


## KuRIoS

well fact is, its my avatar and i will keep it  :Wink:  As marlo said, if you dont like it, block the image  :Big Grin:  I will not have some little pikachu running around.,

IDUSY: How on earth can u find it offensive... its the best pair of jugs that i have ever seen  :Big Grin:  maybe people find it offensive because they have no idea of what to do with such a pair in their hands.

----------


## amrican93

> Oh I get it, when you go to the front page ( http://www.mmowned.com/ ) KuRIoS has the two latest news thingys, which means bo0bz in your face.. (Tehe)


Yeah lol  :Wink:

----------


## mrbadass666

Keep them damnit!

----------


## KuRIoS

We will hide my avatar from the front page.
sorry for any incomviniences it may have caused you.
Thread closed.

----------


## Matt

Problem solved.  :Wink:

----------

